# What are YOU looking forward to this season?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In contrast to Yao Mania's poll over what are we most concerned about going into next season, I would like to ask you people: *What are you looking forward to most this season?*

Me?
-Well I hope Yao can carry the momentum over from last year and the worlds over into this season, with even more dominance, and skill. 
-Also, I am really curious as to how our team will mesh with the addition of Shane Battier. Could this possibly be the "role player" JVG as dreamed for?
-I also, want to see how Rudy Gay will develop in Memphis. The trade made that day could be the best, or worst idea ever. (granted one season isn’t enough, but it may point us in the right direction on judgment)

Thoughts? Ideas?

Discuss


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

a healthy tmac
seeing yao prove the second half of last season wasnt a fluke like the haters are pretending it was.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yao turning into the monster he should be.
All the role-players overdoign expectations.
Playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Playoffs: not another 1st round exit.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Like Yao said... 3rd round of the Playoffs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hmmmmm

do I even need to respond??

Okay OTHER than Chuck getting huge minutes... I would have to say...

A full season of Yao and T-mac on the floor at the same time... and consequentially... PLAYOFFS!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

staying healthy.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

See what Shane Battier and Kirk Snyder can do for your team

See the next BallScientist trade ideas in order to help this team...!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Like Yao said... 3rd round of the Playoffs.



yes with that said remeber all the things Yao promise/said about his National team about making the cut (FIBA -making it to the last 16 and that promise about the Olmpics it all came true) okay he didn't guarentee it but Yao has always backed what he said up so if he said 3rd round then...Can';t wait for that and see how the new guys workout


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the 06-07 Rockets Power Dancers.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

watching a healthy tmac do his thing...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im looking forward to get a ROckets Shirt when I got to game. They drop shirts from the ceiling during a Timeout and CLutch even helps too. I almost got one but the guy next to me got it


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

A healthy TMac proving the doubters he can carry a team further than the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Healthy Yao And Tmac!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Chef said:


> A healthy TMac proving the doubters he can carry a team further than the first round of the playoffs.


Yeah, I am really really pulling for the Rocket's individual goals this season like never before? I never really cared about individual goals with Akeem, Clyde, Horry or Barkely? Just getting to the playoffs and scaring the hell outta the West was enough for me. But now, I'm really wanting our guys to excel so that we can finally get league respect. * I figured out the last two years that League Respect is vital to nba success.*

This is what I mean, nobody saw the Suns coming the other year, and if Amare had been more mature I think they could've beaten the Spurs (face the Pistons.) Nash winning the MVP for them set them up to make a title run the following season, but Amare got hurt and that changed everything, but they still played outta their minds. IE the only way DAL could beat them, was for Amare NOT to play... All that being said Nash is now forever going to get the "Calls he deserves" as will his team. If there's any team out there that needs and deserves more calls its US.
If Yao and Tracy break outta the gates like the Thurabreads they are, we will have the Respect from the League Office (Stern) and His Officials (the Refs) to make a serious run in the playoffs, setting us up for a title run next year. 

I saw gilimpses of this in our last playoff run, it was our series to lose after our first two wins. We were cheated in the 4th game, but the third was our game to lose and we lost it. They took Yao out with bogus calls, so it was left for Tmac and the guards to win it for us, they didn't. That sealed our fate with the Refs. 
The NBA likes 'sweeps, or 3-1 dominating series' or the 7 gamers, they don't like a team that seems dominant then seems like fools gold, that was us. The NBA is about stars, they were willing to let Yao/Tracy be the 'next dynamic duo' like Shaq/Kobe but we weren't ready, now we are. But now its Shaq/Wade, plus Lebron/Melo's star-power. We have to compete against not just our opponents, but the Establishment of Power, and Money. Houston is not considered a "Big Market" like NYC, LA, MIA so we have to better than them.

IE Individual success will lead us to team success, I think our 3'some has the potential to be Awesome. Once the Haters stop *****ing about Tracy's back, Yao's not Shaq-crap, hopefully by Xmas we will be considered Elite and Scary in the West. If Battier can be that scrappy, dependable, intense guy who makes shots like Raja Bell, we will be successful. J Howard has to be a leader off the bench, put up 8/4 and help the Youth. At least two of our guards have to make an impact on the game nightly, that means Rafer dishing Snynder making outside shots and being a defensive Hawk. Perhaps Spanolis giving us those "Manu" moments off the pine.
That's what we have to have to be a 50+win team this year, the West as if it were possible, has gotten stronger, especially in our own division. We cannot have a long adjustment period at all, or we'll be out of it before it really begins.


----------



## god_in_23 (Nov 9, 2005)

healthy team,solidarize Rockets!i'll look forward the team will break "the first round curse",go further in this season's playoff.


----------

